# Postfix/Dovecot, Virtual Users, and PostfixAdmin



## peep96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

Somehow I've managed to mess things up. I was following the tutorial on http://www.purplehat.org to set up Dovecot/Postfix, and everything seemed to work. 

Now I am trying to use PostfixAdmin to manage everything, but I've been getting errors.

Here's my Postfix Config and my log files.

Postfix Configuration 


```
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
mydestination = localhost.$mydomain, localhost
mydomain = jtmpnj.com
myhostname = web1.(mydomain).com
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mynetworks_style = host
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps  $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains  $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps  $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks  $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
relay_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,permit_sasl_authenticated,reject_non_fqdn_hostname,reject_non_fqdn_sender,reject_non_fqdn_recipient,reject_unauth_destination,reject_unauth_pipelining,reject_invalid_hostname,reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:125
virtual_mailbox_base = /usr/local/virtual
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 51200000
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_maildir_limit_message = Sorry, this user has overdrawn their diskspace quota. Please contact the Webmaster.
virtual_minimum_uid = 125
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
virtual_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:125
```


/var/log/messages

```
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54222]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54223]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54224]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54225]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54226]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54227]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54228]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:16 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54229]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:24:48 web1 postfix/qmgr[53509]: fatal: watchdog timeout
Nov 23 20:25:17 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54282]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54283]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54284]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54285]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54286]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54287]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54288]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54289]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54290]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54291]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Nov 23 20:25:18 web1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[54292]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```

And /var/log/maillog


```
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52845]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52926]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54286 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52834]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52844]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54287 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[53308]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[53141]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54288 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52856]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[53362]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54289 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[52491]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[53189]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54290 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[53963]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54291 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/smtpd[54198]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Unknown error: 0
Nov 23 20:25:19 web1 postfix/master[52025]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 54292 exit status 1
Nov 23 20:25:49 web1 postfix/qmgr[54322]: 075BF5C632FB: from=<root@web1.(mydomain).com>, size=572, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
```

Thanks in advance.


----------

